# كيفيه تلوين الصابون



## Eng mohamed12 (28 فبراير 2010)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
احب اولا ان اهنئكم بالمولد النبوى الشريف (اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمدا وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم)
ثانيا : ان اريد اضافه مادة تلوين طبيعيه على الصابون ولااريد استخدام Tio2ولا Znoللتبيض مثلا
ولا الوان صناعيه.
فهل من احدا عنه علمين للتذكرة فاعلين 
(سنقرائك فلا تنس الا ما شاء الله انه يعلم الجهر وما اخفى ونيسرك لليسر فذكر ان نفعت الذكرى سيذكر من يخشى ويتجنبه الاشقأ الذى يصل النار الكبرى ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيي)(قد افلح من تزكى وذكر اسم ربه فصل)


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

*قائمة بالملونات الطبيعية للصابون*

Alfalfa – medium green 
Alkanet – steep in oil first - deep purple to muted blue 
Annatto Seed – steep in oil first - yellow orange 
Beet Root – muted pink to red 
Ground Calendula Petals - yellow 
Carrots, shredded or ground - yellow to orange 
Ground Chamomile – yellow-beige 
Chlorophyll - medium greens 
Cinnamon - tan to brown – can be an irritant 
Cloves, ground – brown 
Cochineal powder– deep red 
Cocoa powder– brown 
Coffee/coffee grounds - brown to black 
Comfrey Root – light milky brown 
Cucumber – bright green 
Curry powder - yellow 
Elderberries – steep in lye solution – light brown 
Henna, ground - olive to deep drab green - brown 
Indigo root - deep blues - caution, can stain 
Jojoba beads - come in many colors, and add exfoliation too 
Kaolin Clay - white 
Kelp/seaweed - green 
Madder root - rosy red - purple 
Milk (goats or cow's) - tan to brown, depending upon sugar & fat ******* 
Morrocan Red Clay - Brick Red 
Paprika – light peach to salmon - can be an irritant 
Poppy Seeds - Blue-grey to light black specks 
Pumice, ground - grey 
Pumpkin, pureed - lovely deep orange Example 
Rattanjot – lavender to purple 
Rose Pink Clay - Brick red 
Rosehip seeds, ground - light tan to deep brown 
Safflower Petals- yellow to deep orange 
Saffron - yellows 
Sage - green 
Spinach – light green 
Spirulina/Blue-Green Algae – blue-green 
Titanium Dioxide- bright white 
اتمنى الاستافدة​


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

*ملونات الصابون اللون الاصفر والبرتقالي الطبيعية*



*Natural coloring for soap: Yellow & Orange
*

​[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]*Turmeric*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]





[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]TES (Tara)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils lye w/half the water coconut milk providing the rest added at trace[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]1 tsp in 1 oz castor oil for 8oz oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]After trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]TES (Tara)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils in 32oz oil batch lye w/water[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]About 2 tsp to 1/3 total amount of oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Aftert trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Has faded slightly, the first colored layer is the tumeric layer...so it's the plain white base, tumeric colored, green clay then red clay. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Carrots*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]TES (Tara)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils, 48 oz oils batch, all 18oz of liquid was pureed carrots to which the lye was added[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]18 oz[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]As my liquid mixed w/lye[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Also added 1 TBSP honey at trace but I don't believe that affect the color any[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Sequoia
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils,carrot juice for 100% of the liquid portion[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method: [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Complete liquid amount
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]As liquid mixed w/lye[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]The red swirls are paprika[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Red (unrefined) palm oil*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Susanne
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]This soap contains red palm oil at 26% of the oils, otherwise no discoliring ingredients. 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]HP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]26% of the oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]With the rest of the oils.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Sequoia
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]This soap was made for the single oil swap and contains red palm oil at 100% of the oils, otherwise no discoliring ingredients. 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]100% of the oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]With the rest of the oils.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]*Cucumber*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Miss Mori
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Used pureed cucumber as my water. Peeled & then pureed cucumcer in blender until liquid. Pureed peel separately. Strained juice from peel & added enough juice from cucumber to make up my liquid amount. Only discoloring oil was olive, but based on other soaps I've made with the same oil, does not noticeably discolor.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CPOP/ITMHP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Entire liquid amount[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Lye phase, dissolved lye in cucumber juice.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Did not scent or use any additional colors. Smells lovely, like a fresh melon. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Annatto seeds*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]BathSheba
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils except olive. My soap is normally a soft cream color. 17 oz batch.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Used about 1 1/2 Tbls infused oil in 17 oz oils. About 1 large tsp seeds steeped in approx 2-3 oz olive oil.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Lye phase, dissolved lye in cucumber juice.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE]The soap on the right is colored with annatto. This soap is lighter in person, more of a dark butter color. You can see a couple of dark orange colored specks where small bits of annatto were in the oil.[SIZE=-1]Scented with Cool Citrus Basil which doesn't discolor. Also added parsley flakes.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Susanne
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Olive oil infused with annatto seeds, otherwise no discoloring ingedients.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]30% of the oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]With the rest of the oils.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]Both soaps are from the same batch. Left went through gel, right did not.

[SIZE=-1]*Calendula*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Corrine
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils except olive. 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]The soap on the left was made using calendula infused olive oil, a strong calendula "tea" for the liquid[/SIZE][SIZE=-1].[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Tea as liquid, infused oil with oils and some of the whole calendula petals (from the infused oil) at trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I have done the same recipe in the past but have used finely ground calendula petals (softened in oil first) at trace - that gives a less of a bitty look[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Susanne
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring ingedients besides calendula petals[/SIZE][SIZE=-1] [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]4 tablespoons on 500 g of oils
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]With the rest of the oils, then pureed with the stickblender.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]This soap went through gel. 
[SIZE=-1]*Tomato paste*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Susanne
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils except olive. 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CPOP / ITMHP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Two heaping teaspoons for approx. 1 pound of oils.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]When added: [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]This started out looking a very nice salmon pink but discolored in a few weeks time to a more orangy color. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Powdered sun-dried tomato*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Bathsheba and Flowerhead
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Very white, 60% lard soap[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]3/4 tsp.of powdered sun-dried tomato per 3 oz. of traced soap
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]After trace[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Not gelled[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Paprika powder*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Bathsheba and Flowerhead
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Very white, 60% lard soap[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Scant 1/2 tsp. paprika powder per 3 oz. of traced soap
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]After trace[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Not gelled
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent. Sweet Orange & Patchouli EOs may have contributed very slight color.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]0.2 oz in 32 oz of oils (1 tsp. ppo)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]To oils when oils were melted but still too hot to soap[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Orange. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I stirred the paprika into the oils after everything was melted but still quite hot. Just before adding lye solution, I stick blended the oil/paprika to try to reduce the size of any remaining paprika particles. Added lye solution and proceeded as normal. Insulated with towels for gel. Picture taken 10 days after soaping.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Rosehips and hawthorn*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Flowerhead
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]RBO 65%, other oils not discoloring.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]2/3 C rosehips and 1/3 C hawthorn infused in 2 C RBO for a couple of days. The fruits were picked off of my shrubs and blended with the oil.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]With the oils
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]The transluscent looking soaps were allowed to gel, the more yellow one did not. I prefer the color of this one. The 'swirl' (my first pathetic attempt) is red iron oxide[/SIZE]​


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

*الملونات الطبيعية اللون البني*

*Natural coloring for soap: Browns
*

​[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]*Cocoa powder*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Susanne
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Did not contain discoloring oils and water was used to mix the lye with. Non colored portion of the soap is a creamy white.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP, but because of using cinnamon and clove EO the soap went seizingly fast into complete gel.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Approx. 2 teaspoons per pound of oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At thin trace, because of EO's became very thick very fast though, hence the gritty look of the "swirl".[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Doesn't discolor lather and hasn't faded in the two months since I made it.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]0.3 oz regular cocoa powder in half of 32 oz of oils (1 Tbs. ppo)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Medium brown. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Removed approx. half of uncolored soap. Added cocoa powder to main pot and stick blended. Swirled in-the-pot with uncolored soap. Insulated with towels for gel. Picture taken 32 days after soaping.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]0.8 oz (3 Tbs.) dark cocoa powder in approx. ¾ of a 96 oz of oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Medium dark brown. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Separated out approx. 1/4 of the uncolored soap. Stick blended the dark cocoa powder into the main batch. Used uncolored soap for a in-the-pot swirl but the uncolored soap started to turn brown quickly. Insulated with towels for gel. Picture taken 13 days after soaping.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Cocoa powder & coffee grounds*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]in 32 oz of oils: 2 Tbs. cocoa powder (1 Tbs. ppo) and 2 Tbs. fresh coffee grounds (1 Tbs. ppo)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Very dark brown. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Used Nestle cocoa powder & Folgers Colombian Coffee. Used coffee mill to grind coffee finer. I separated out 1 cup of uncolored soap. Mixed cocoa powder & coffee grounds into the rest of the soap. Added uncolored soap back in for an in-the-pot swirl. Uncolored soap seemed to incorporate into the brown soap more than expected. Insulated with towels for gel. Picture taken 34 days after soaping.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Nutmeg powder*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]TES (Tara)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils lye mixed w/water[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Oh shoot...I didn't write down just how much!!! *thinking* Oh man...sorry...I'm wanting to think it was about 2 tsp in 1 oz castor oil..oh and that's to 32 oz oils total[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At trace..along w/ 1 TBSP honey[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Gives that kind of speckled look which I thought was rather cool for this soap I don't think you could possibly get a smooth look w/this stuff. I mixed and mixed and mixed that stuff w/the castor oil..it just kept that bit of gri[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Cinnamon*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]1 tsp. of ground cinnamon in 32 oz of oils (0.5 tsp. ppo)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At thin trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Rosey brown. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Insulated with towels for gel. Picture taken 43 days after soaping.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]½ Tbs. ground cinnamon in half of a 32 oz of oils (1/2 Tbs. ppo)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At thin trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Medium brown. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Added to half of the batch at thin trace. Swirled in the pot. Insulated with towels for gel. Picture taken 15 days after soaping.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]½ tsp. of ground cinnamon in 32 oz of oils (1/4 tsp. ppo)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At thin trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Tan. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Insulated with towels for gel. When cut, soap was a light pinkish-brown with a lighter color around the edges. After the cure, it is a more uniform tan color with a few dark brown specks of cinnamon. Picture taken 32 days after soaping.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Alkanet root powder*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent. See below for notes on infused oil.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Infused ½ Tbs. of alkanet root powder in 5 oz pomace olive oil and used as part of oils in my 32 oz of oils.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Measured infused oils with the rest of the oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Brownish. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Infused ½ Tbs. alkanet root powder in 5 oz of olive oil for 30 minutes on low heat. I tried to strain through a coffee filter but it was so thick that it didn’t work. So I let the solids settle on the bottom and poured off the oil as best I could. I tossed most of the used alkanet root powder but some did go into the batch. Insulated with towels for gel. Picture taken 24 days after soaping.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*OMH*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. Powdered goat’s milk & honey.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount: in 32 oz of oils: 2 oz honey (1 oz ppo) and 1 oz powdered goat’s milk (0.5 oz ppo)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]To oils just before adding lye solution[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Tan. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Froze mold in freezer for 24 hours before filling. Slightly heated honey in microwave. Added oatmeal, powdered goat’s milk and honey to oils and stick blended before adding lye solution. Soap started to turn bright orange. After pouring into frozen mold, I put it back into the freezer for approximately 6 hours. Removed and let sit, uncovered, at room temperature. Soap was very soft and sticky when I tried to cut it after 24 hours. Had to leave it longer at room temperature before cutting. Picture taken 9 days after [/SIZE]​


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

*الملونات اللون الاخضر*

*Natural coloring for soap: Green
*

​[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]*Green bentonite clay*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Susanne
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Did not contain discoloring oils and water was used to mix the lye with. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]HP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]1 tablespoon per pound of oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]To the oils before mixing in the lye water. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Color stays true[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]TES (Tara)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]no discoloring oils, 32 oz oils total
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I *think* it was 2 tsp to about a third of that total weight[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]After trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Has faded slightly, the first colored layer is the tumeric layer...so it's the plain white base, tumeric colored, green clay then red clay. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Fresh pandan leaves*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Susanne
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Did not contain discoloring oils for the green half of the soap, fifty/fifty water and coconut milk was used to mix the lye with.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]HP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Infused olive oil with the pandan leaves and pureed the leaves afterwards with some coconut milk. of this micture I added approx. 1 heaping tablespoon per pound of oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]After cook, just before pouring in the mold[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soap can become a bit scratchy if you add too much or don't puree the leaves fine enough. When kept in the dark the soap stays a pretty green, the ones exposed to sunlight discolored to yellowish after about 2 months. A very nice and subtle pandan scent comes through in the soap.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Fresh avocado*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]TES (Tara)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No disccoloring oils, mixed lye w/water[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]2 oz pureed avocado [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At trace[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Gave this beautiful green color for quite some time but has since faded to a yellowish tint. I can't give an exact time of when the fading occured as my soap was in storage in a barn over the entire summer[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Pureed cucumber*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]TES (Tara)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils, in a 42oz oils batch I mixed lye w/half water[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]8 oz pureed cucumber[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]After mixing lye w/oils but before trace[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Olive Leaf / Safflower Powder*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Bathsheba and Flowerhead
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Very white, 60% lard soap[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Scant 1/2 tsp. each of olive leaf and safflower powder per 3 oz. of traced soap
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]After trace[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Not gelled[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Green stevia and safflower powder*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Bathsheba and Flowerhead
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Very white, 60% lard soap[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]1/4 tsp. safflower, 1/2 tsp. stevia powder per 3 oz. of traced soap
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]After trace[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Not gelled[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Green stevia and hawthorn*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Flowerhead
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]1 3/4 C RBO infused with 2/3 C hawthorns (50% oils of recipe), blended together and allowed to sit a few days. 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]1/4 tsp. Green Stevia added at trace to approx. 1 cup of soap for another sad attempt at a swirl. 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]With oils and at trace[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Unfortunately I should have put this soap in the fridge to prevent gel, I think the green would have been nicer. Stevia added to a yellow base seems to give a nice green.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Green avocado oil & nettle*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Susanne
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]10% very dark green avocado oil and 30% extra vierge olive oil
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Added 1 teabag (1.5 g) of ground nettle
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Oils with the oils, nettle at trace
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Gelled and ungelled looks the same: a very light speckled green.
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Rosemary*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent. See below for notes on infused oil.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Infused 1 oz of freshly ground rosemary in 15 oz of pomace olive oil. Used in my 32 oz of oils batch.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Infused in 45% of main oils the day before making soap[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Green. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]To infuse the rosemary, I put the freshly ground rosemary & olive oil in a pot and heated it, alternating between low heat and no heat to keep warm without overheating for several hours one day and a few hours the next morning. I let the rosemary settle to the bottom & poured the oil off the top trough a coffee filter which gave me 13.5 oz of infused oil. I had to add 0.9 oz un-infused olive oil to get my 45% of oils for my 32 oz recipe. When I used the stick blender, everything turned a caramel brown. Insulated with towels for gel. The next day it was back to green. Picture taken 10 days after soaping. Now, 15 days after soaping, it has faded to a greenish tan instead of the light-bright green it was.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Rosemary & Ginko*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Flowerhead
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Lard infused with lots of rosemary, OO infused with ginko.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I got unscientific here... sorry...[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]IWith the oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]The lard was a beautiful sage green, the olive oil a nice dark green from the ginko. When the lye/water was added the whole thing turned brown. Then orange. Then tan. And back to green after a day or so. I think the color is more of a green than the picture shows. The darker soap gelled, the lighter less green, one did not[/SIZE]​


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

*ملونات اللون الاحمر*

*Natural coloring for soap: Red & Pink
*

​[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]*Red clay*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]TES (Tara)
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils, water w/lye[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Approx. 2 tsp to 1/3 of 32 oz oils batch[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At trace.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Has faded slightly, the first colored layer is the tumeric layer...so it's the plain white base, tumeric colored, green clay then red clay. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]
[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Red clay / pink clay*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Sequoia
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils, water w/lye[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method: [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Pink clay top portion, red clay bottom portion; both at 1 Tbps per lb oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Added the clays just before pouring into the mold. I mixed first with a small amount of soap, and then incorporated into the half that I wanted to color.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]*Rose clay*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Darlene ("Flash")[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]I use pomace olive oil but it does not seem to discolor. The soap on the right in picture is the same recipe but without colorant or scent. Patchouli EO may have contributed very slight color.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]0.5 oz of rose clay in 32 oz of oils (1 Tbs. ppo)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]M[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]ixed with some of the oils then added at thin trace[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Pink. [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Mixed clay in a pyrex cup with some of the melted oils. Stirred as best I could to remove lumps but still had small lumps. Added clay mixture to batch at thin trace. Insulated with towels for gel. Picture taken 9 days after soaping.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Dried peppers & sandalwood powder*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Flowerhead
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Four homegrown dried peppers added to RBO and infused for a couple of days. RBO 40% of recipe, Sandalwood powder infused in OO for a few days and strained. 20% of recipe. Total oils: 20 oz. 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]0.5 oz of rose clay in 32 oz of oils (1 Tbs. ppo)[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]With the oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Other:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Can I just say I am pleased with how this turned out?!? This soap was bright orange at trace, darkened considerably during gel. A chunk I did not allow to gel was less intense in color. I think a good red paprika could be used if one didn't have home grown peppers on hand. Haven't checked for any 'burn' yet, am a little afraid to!!! The oil did have some warmth to it from the peppers[/SIZE]​


----------



## abue tycer (28 فبراير 2010)

*ملونات اللون الازرق*

*Natural coloring for soap: Purple & Blue
*

​[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]*Purple yam powder*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Susanne
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Did not contain discoloring oils for the green half of the soap, water was used to mix the lye with.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]HP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]1 tablespoon per pound of oils[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Marbled in after cook
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Makes a lovely lavender color with a brownish hue, the pic below shows the powder next to the resulting soap. It is quite scratchy though so I suggest you use less then 1 T per pound of oils or use it for marbling/swirling only. (Found at the eastern store, sold for use it in desserts and pies)[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Alkanet infusion*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE]Miss Mori
[SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Used 30% alkanet infused olive oil. The remaining oils in the recipe were non-discoloring.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soap on left didn't gel (CP uninsulated), soap on right was forced to gel (CPOP/ITMHP).[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Used 30% by weight alkanet infused olive oil. To infuse the oil: 2T. alkanet root in 16oz olive oil. Left olive oil in cool dark place for 5 weeks, shaking periodically.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Olive oil added with other oils.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Used 1tsp ppo sodium lactate. Doesn't appear to have altered the color.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Azulene*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Birdlegs[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]The only oil used that could have possibly discolored the soap was olive but it behaved. I've used avocado oil with azulene and the soap turned out an ocean green.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]DWCP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]0.5 teaspoon per pound[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]At trace
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Azulene is is an extract of German (Blue) Chamomile. This soap did gel as all my soaps do. It doesn't stain or even "bubble blue." It makes a very "cooling" bar of soap. Azulene is a bit expensive, though, and, up until recently, unavailable in the US[/SIZE]


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (28 فبراير 2010)

ارجوا تحويل الى العربية


----------



## abue tycer (1 مارس 2010)

*اللون الاسود والرمادي*

*Natural coloring for soap: Greys and black
*

​[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]​[SIZE=-1]*Dead sea mud*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Tracey
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]No discoloring oils, water used for liquid[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]2 heaping tablespoons to approx. 2-3 cups of soap.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Thin trace.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]It's beautiful, don't you think? Doesn't discolor lather.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Alkanet infusion*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE]Miss Mori
[SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Used 30% alkanet infused olive oil. The remaining oils in the recipe were non-discoloring.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soap on left didn't gel (CP uninsulated), soap on right was forced to gel (CPOP/ITMHP).[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Used 30% by weight alkanet infused olive oil. To infuse the oil: 2T. alkanet root in 16oz olive oil. Left olive oil in cool dark place for 5 weeks, shaking periodically.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Olive oil added with other oils.[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Used 1tsp ppo sodium lactate. Doesn't appear to have altered the color.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]*Alkanet powder*
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]




[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Soaper:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Bathsheba and Flowerhead[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Recipe:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Very white, 60% lard soap[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Method:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]CP[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Amount:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Scant 1/8 tsp. per 3 oz. of traced soap
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]When added:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]After trace.
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Comments:
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Not gelled [/SIZE]​


----------



## dr. amany (1 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم والله تلك المعلومات قيمه جدا ما شاء الله ولكن هل حضرتك جربتها بنفسك وتعرف النسب الموضوعه في الصابون الطبيعي وايضا صابون المواعين الأورجنيك ارجو الافاده مع الشكر


----------



## Eng mohamed12 (1 مارس 2010)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
شكر الله لكم وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان اعمالكم 
(اللهم انى اعوذ بك من علما لاينفع ومن قلبا لا يخشع ومن دعاءا لا يستجب له)(اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ومن العجز والكسل ومن البخل والجبن ومن غلبه الدين وقهر الرجال)


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (20 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات قيمة بارك الله فيك وزادك الله من علمة لكي ينتفع بة امة لا اله الا الله


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## هدوء انثى (22 يناير 2011)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## عدنان دمشقي (9 فبراير 2011)

ماشاء الله شي جميل ومفيد خاصة بحسب ماعرفت انها الوان طبيعية والذي اعرفه عن صباغة الصابون هي الملونات الصناعية تسمى ( أصبغة السولفنت) بمواصفات خاصة وهذه الخاصية تاتي من انها تذوب بالزيت
بشكل عام اصبغة السولفنت تصلح للزيوت , البلاستيك,الاخشاب, الورنيش .......الخ


----------



## المقدسي2011 (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
و 
جزاكم الجنة​


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشقة مصطفى وحنين (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يارب


----------



## جمال الدين عبد (23 مايو 2011)

*ممتاز ونشكر لك علي عرض ذلك الموضوع*


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (26 يوليو 2011)

اخوانى انا اول مرة اشارك وفعلا استمتعت واستفدت من هذا الموقع واسأل الله ان يجزى القائمين عليه والمشاركيت فيه بخير كل الخير وسؤالى هنا عن كيفية تصنيع صابون الغسيل ( القطع )وكيفية الحصول على القوالب الخاصة به 
ارجو الافادةممن يعمل فى هذا المجال وشكرا


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

abue tycer شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييريعني اله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## om ammar (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود وكنت اتمنى انه يكون مترجم باللغة العربية لانى مفهمتوش وانا مش ضليعة فى اللغة الانجليزية واكيد بيدخل على المنتدى ناس زيى كتير


----------



## ضوء س (23 أغسطس 2011)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> ارجوا تحويل الى العربية






:10::87::77::63::75::85::73::58::8::18:


----------



## ك.عادل بكور (15 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات وصور مفيدة جدا جدا 

مشكور اخي 

الموضوع متعوب عليه كتير 

مشكور اخي


----------



## kilagh (1 أكتوبر 2011)

معلومات قيمة جدا لكن ما فهمت منها شيء كونها بالإنكليزي


----------



## nfalgy (12 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ربيع (29 أكتوبر 2011)

انا عمرى ما شوفت حاجة بالجمال ده


----------



## محمد عبد الحميد فو (28 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## enp_meca (28 أبريل 2012)

لملدا لم تكتبه بالعربية وشكرا


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

ياسبحان الله ايه دا


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (1 أغسطس 2012)

ثانكيو


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## Amer2012 (10 يونيو 2013)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

اين الصابون الاسود


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على الجهود
اخوكم


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fille2000 (28 مارس 2014)

*أخي لقد أخطأت في كتابة الأيات) سورة الأعلى)
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ*​


سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى (1) الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَسَوَّى (2) وَالَّذِي قَدَّرَ فَهَدَى (3) وَالَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الْمَرْعَى (4) فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاءً أَحْوَى (5) سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلَا تَنْسَى (6) إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَى (7) وَنُيَسِّرُكَ لِلْيُسْرَى (8) فَذَكِّرْ إِنْ نَفَعَتِ الذِّكْرَى (9) سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى (10) وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَا الْأَشْقَى (11) الَّذِي يَصْلَى النَّارَ الْكُبْرَى (12) ثُمَّ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيَى (13) قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ تَزَكَّى (14) وَذَكَرَ اسْمَ رَبِّهِ فَصَلَّى (15) بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا (16) وَالْآَخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى (17) إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى (18) صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى (19)
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## fille2000 (28 مارس 2014)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> ارجوا تحويل الى العربية


(لاحول و لا قوة ألا باللة العلى العظيم) لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم


----------



## fille2000 (28 مارس 2014)

Eng mohamed12 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> شكر الله لكم وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان اعمالكم
> (اللهم انى اعوذ بك من علما لاينفع ومن قلبا لا يخشع ومن دعاءا لا يستجب له)(اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ومن العجز والكسل ومن البخل والجبن ومن غلبه الدين وقهر الرجال)



(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ، وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ وَاللَّفْظُ لِابْنِ نُمَيْرٍ ، قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ أَخْبَرَنَا ، وقَالَ لآخَرَانِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنْ عَاصِمٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ ، قَالَ : لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ ، كَانَ يَقُولُ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ ، وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ ، وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ ، اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا ، أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ ، وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ ، وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ ، وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا " . 

*دعاء قضاء الدين حيث روى أبو داود عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ذات يوم المسجد فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له: أبو أمامة، فقال يا أبا أمامة: ما لي أراك جالساً في المسجد في غير وقت الصلاة؟ قال: هموم لزمتني وديون يا رسول الله، قال: أفلا أعلمك كلاماً إذا أنت قلته أذهب الله عز وجل همك وقضى عنك دينك؟ قال: قلت بلى يا رسول الله، قال: قل إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من الجبن والبخل وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال، قال: ففعلت ذلك فأذهب الله عز وجل همي وقضى عني ديني. *


----------



## fille2000 (28 مارس 2014)

م باسل وردان قال:


> abue tycer شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييريعني اله يعطيك الف عافية


 (اله)
أخي لقد أخطأت في كتابة كلمة الله


----------



## fille2000 (28 مارس 2014)

Eng mohamed12 قال:


> اخوانى الاعزاء
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> احب اولا ان اهنئكم بالمولد النبوى الشريف (اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمدا وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم)
> ثانيا : ان اريد اضافه مادة تلوين طبيعيه على الصابون ولااريد استخدام Tio2ولا Znoللتبيض مثلا
> ...




*أخي لقد أخطأت في كتابة الأيات) سورة الأعلى)
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ*​


سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى (1) الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَسَوَّى (2) وَالَّذِي قَدَّرَ فَهَدَى (3) وَالَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الْمَرْعَى (4) فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاءً أَحْوَى (5) سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلَا تَنْسَى (6) إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَى (7) وَنُيَسِّرُكَ لِلْيُسْرَى (8) فَذَكِّرْ إِنْ نَفَعَتِ الذِّكْرَى (9) سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى (10) وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَا الْأَشْقَى (11) الَّذِي يَصْلَى النَّارَ الْكُبْرَى (12) ثُمَّ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيَى (13) قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ تَزَكَّى (14) وَذَكَرَ اسْمَ رَبِّهِ فَصَلَّى (15) بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا (16) وَالْآَخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى (17) إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى (18) صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى (19)
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

جهد مشكور


----------



## fille2000 (27 أبريل 2014)

Eng mohamed12 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> شكر الله لكم وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان اعمالكم
> (اللهم انى اعوذ بك من علما لاينفع ومن قلبا لا يخشع ومن دعاءا لا يستجب له)(اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ومن العجز والكسل ومن البخل والجبن ومن غلبه الدين وقهر الرجال)



(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ، وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ وَاللَّفْظُ لِابْنِ نُمَيْرٍ ، قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ أَخْبَرَنَا ، وقَالَ لآخَرَانِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنْ عَاصِمٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ ، قَالَ : لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ ، كَانَ يَقُولُ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ ، وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ ، وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ ، اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا ، أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ ، وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ ، وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ ، وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا " . 

*(" اللهم إِني أعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الهَمّ والحُزن وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ العَجْزِ والكَسَلِ وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُبْنِ والبُخلِ وأعوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَقَهْرِ الرّجال") رواه البخاري *.


----------



## fille2000 (27 أبريل 2014)

fille2000 قال:


> (حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ، وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ وَاللَّفْظُ لِابْنِ نُمَيْرٍ ، قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ أَخْبَرَنَا ، وقَالَ لآخَرَانِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنْ عَاصِمٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ ، قَالَ : لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ ، كَانَ يَقُولُ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ ، وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ ، وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ ، اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا ، أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ ، وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ ، وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ ، وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا " .
> 
> *دعاء قضاء الدين حيث روى أبو داود عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ذات يوم المسجد فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له: أبو أمامة، فقال يا أبا أمامة: ما لي أراك جالساً في المسجد في غير وقت الصلاة؟ قال: هموم لزمتني وديون يا رسول الله، قال: أفلا أعلمك كلاماً إذا أنت قلته أذهب الله عز وجل همك وقضى عنك دينك؟ قال: قلت بلى يا رسول الله، قال: قل إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من الجبن والبخل وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال، قال: ففعلت ذلك فأذهب الله عز وجل همي وقضى عني ديني. *





(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ، وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ وَاللَّفْظُ لِابْنِ نُمَيْرٍ ، قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ أَخْبَرَنَا ، وقَالَ لآخَرَانِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنْ عَاصِمٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ ، قَالَ : لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ ، كَانَ يَقُولُ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ ، وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ ، وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ ، اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا ، أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ ، وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ ، وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ ، وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا " . 

*"اللهم إِني أعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الهَمّ والحُزن وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ العَجْزِ والكَسَلِ وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُبْنِ والبُخلِ وأعوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَقَهْرِ الرّجال" رواه البخاري *


----------



## fille2000 (27 أبريل 2014)

Eng mohamed12 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> شكر الله لكم وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان اعمالكم
> (اللهم انى اعوذ بك من علما لاينفع ومن قلبا لا يخشع ومن دعاءا لا يستجب له)(اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ومن العجز والكسل ومن البخل والجبن ومن غلبه الدين وقهر الرجال)




(حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ، وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ وَاللَّفْظُ لِابْنِ نُمَيْرٍ ، قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ أَخْبَرَنَا ، وقَالَ لآخَرَانِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنْ عَاصِمٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ ، قَالَ : لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ ، كَانَ يَقُولُ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ ، وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ ، وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ ، اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا ، أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ ، وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ ، وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ ، وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا " . 

*(" اللهم إِني أعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الهَمّ والحُزن وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ العَجْزِ والكَسَلِ وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُبْنِ والبُخلِ وأعوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَقَهْرِ الرّجال") رواه البخاري *.


----------



## fille2000 (27 أبريل 2014)

(( عَنْ زَيْدِ ابْنِ أَرْقَمَ قَالَ لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ كَانَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا ))

(صحيح مسلم)

*"اللهم إِني أعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الهَمّ والحُزن وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ العَجْزِ والكَسَلِ وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُبْنِ والبُخلِ وأعوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَقَهْرِ الرّجال" رواه البخاري*


----------



## fille2000 (27 أبريل 2014)

Eng mohamed12 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> شكر الله لكم وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان اعمالكم
> (اللهم انى اعوذ بك من علما لاينفع ومن قلبا لا يخشع ومن دعاءا لا يستجب له)(اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ومن العجز والكسل ومن البخل والجبن ومن غلبه الدين وقهر الرجال)





 وعن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم المسجد فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له أبو أمامة جالسا فيه فقال يا أبا أمامة ما لي أراك جالسا في المسجد في غير وقت صلاة قال هموم لزمتني وديون يا رسول الله قال أفلا أعلمك كلاما إذا قلته أذهب الله عز وجل همك وقضى عنك دينك فقال بلى يا رسول الله قال قل إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من البخل والجبن وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال قال فقلت ذلك فأذهب الله عز وجل همي وقضى عني ديني *. * 
 حديث ضعيف


(( عَنْ زَيْدِ ابْنِ أَرْقَمَ قَالَ لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ كَانَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا ))

(صحيح مسلم)

*
"اللهم إِني أعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الهَمّ والحُزن وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ العَجْزِ والكَسَلِ وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُبْنِ والبُخلِ وأعوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَقَهْرِ الرّجال" رواه البخاري*


----------



## fille2000 (27 أبريل 2014)

Eng mohamed12 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> شكر الله لكم وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان اعمالكم
> (اللهم انى اعوذ بك من علما لاينفع ومن قلبا لا يخشع ومن دعاءا لا يستجب له)(اللهم انى اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن ومن العجز والكسل ومن البخل والجبن ومن غلبه الدين وقهر الرجال)





 وعن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم المسجد فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له أبو أمامة جالسا فيه فقال يا أبا أمامة ما لي أراك جالسا في المسجد في غير وقت صلاة قال هموم لزمتني وديون يا رسول الله قال أفلا أعلمك كلاما إذا قلته أذهب الله عز وجل همك وقضى عنك دينك فقال بلى يا رسول الله قال قل إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من البخل والجبن وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال قال فقلت ذلك فأذهب الله عز وجل همي وقضى عني ديني *. * 
 حديث ضعيف


(( عَنْ زَيْدِ ابْنِ أَرْقَمَ قَالَ لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ كَانَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا ))

(صحيح مسلم)

*

"اللهم إِني أعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الهَمّ والحُزن وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ العَجْزِ والكَسَلِ وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُبْنِ والبُخلِ وأعوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَقَهْرِ الرّجال" رواه البخاري*


----------



## fille2000 (27 أبريل 2014)

وعن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم المسجد فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له أبو أمامة جالسا فيه فقال يا أبا أمامة ما لي أراك جالسا في المسجد في غير وقت صلاة قال هموم لزمتني وديون يا رسول الله قال أفلا أعلمك كلاما إذا قلته أذهب الله عز وجل همك وقضى عنك دينك فقال بلى يا رسول الله قال قل إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من البخل والجبن وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال قال فقلت ذلك فأذهب الله عز وجل همي وقضى عني ديني . 
حديث ضعيف


----------



## fille2000 (27 أبريل 2014)

(( عَنْ زَيْدِ ابْنِ أَرْقَمَ قَالَ لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ كَانَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا ))

(صحيح مسلم)



*"اللهم إِني أعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الهَمّ والحُزن وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ العَجْزِ والكَسَلِ وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُبْنِ والبُخلِ وأعوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَقَهْرِ الرّجال" رواه البخاري *[/quote]


----------



## fille2000 (27 أبريل 2014)

fille2000 قال:


> (حديث مرفوع) حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ، وَإِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ وَاللَّفْظُ لِابْنِ نُمَيْرٍ ، قَالَ إِسْحَاقُ أَخْبَرَنَا ، وقَالَ لآخَرَانِ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ، عَنْ عَاصِمٍ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ ، وَعَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ ، عَنْ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ ، قَالَ : لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ ، كَانَ يَقُولُ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ ، وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ ، وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ ، اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا ، أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا ، اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ ، وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ ، وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ ، وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا " .
> 
> *دعاء قضاء الدين حيث روى أبو داود عن أبي سعيد الخدري قال: دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ذات يوم المسجد فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له: أبو أمامة، فقال يا أبا أمامة: ما لي أراك جالساً في المسجد في غير وقت الصلاة؟ قال: هموم لزمتني وديون يا رسول الله، قال: أفلا أعلمك كلاماً إذا أنت قلته أذهب الله عز وجل همك وقضى عنك دينك؟ قال: قلت بلى يا رسول الله، قال: قل إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت: اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من الجبن والبخل وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال، قال: ففعلت ذلك فأذهب الله عز وجل همي وقضى عني ديني. *



وعن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم المسجد فإذا هو برجل من الأنصار يقال له أبو أمامة جالسا فيه فقال يا أبا أمامة ما لي أراك جالسا في المسجد في غير وقت صلاة قال هموم لزمتني وديون يا رسول الله قال أفلا أعلمك كلاما إذا قلته أذهب الله عز وجل همك وقضى عنك دينك فقال بلى يا رسول الله قال قل إذا أصبحت وإذا أمسيت اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن وأعوذ بك من العجز والكسل وأعوذ بك من البخل والجبن وأعوذ بك من غلبة الدين وقهر الرجال قال فقلت ذلك فأذهب الله عز وجل همي وقضى عني ديني *. * 
 حديث ضعيف



(( عَنْ زَيْدِ ابْنِ أَرْقَمَ قَالَ لَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِلَّا كَمَا كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهم عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ كَانَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الْعَجْزِ وَالْكَسَلِ وَالْجُبْنِ وَالْبُخْلِ وَالْهَرَمِ وَعَذَابِ الْقَبْرِ اللَّهُمَّ آتِ نَفْسِي تَقْوَاهَا وَزَكِّهَا أَنْتَ خَيْرُ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا أَنْتَ وَلِيُّهَا وَمَوْلَاهَا اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ لَا يَنْفَعُ وَمِنْ قَلْبٍ لَا يَخْشَعُ وَمِنْ نَفْسٍ لَا تَشْبَعُ وَمِنْ دَعْوَةٍ لَا يُسْتَجَابُ لَهَا ))

(صحيح مسلم)

*

"اللهم إِني أعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الهَمّ والحُزن وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ العَجْزِ والكَسَلِ وأعُوذُ بِكَ مِنَ الجُبْنِ والبُخلِ وأعوذُ بِكَ مِنْ غَلَبَةِ الدَّيْنِ وَقَهْرِ الرّجال" رواه البخاري *


----------



## am72am (8 مايو 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (25 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا علي هذا الجهد المبذول... ونرجو استفسار هل تضاف الصبغه والصابون ساخن ام دافئ


----------



## سرطة (3 يناير 2015)

مرحبا 
شكرا على المواضيع المطروحة كلها مفيدة وجميلة فانا من هواة صناعة الصابون واستفدت كثيرا من المعلومات الواردة في هذا المنتدى لكني على امل ان اطور مشروعي من خلاللكم 
اود معرفة هل يمكن عمل الصابون الشفاف بالطريقة الباردة 
ما اسم الوان الصابون بالعربي
شكرا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (20 يناير 2015)

ممتازة


----------



## ساره بدر (7 أبريل 2015)

مشكور


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (18 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يزيدكم علما و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم:20:​


----------



## 2egyptianboy (9 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

